# Pine Shavings?



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

I was wondering if bagged pine shavings were OK for bedding. Since I have had a doe with a cough. Was wondering?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer straw. You could always put straw overtop of the shavings.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use shavings to absorb urine under a bed of wasted hay/ I get the flaked shavings as opposed to the fine as the flakes aren't as dusty.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I use shavings because I absolutely hate cleaning out all that straw? When it starts getting colder I will probably add straw, but until then, they get shavings


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I use pine shavings also! Fine or flake but I prefer the flake


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

sandraH said:


> I was wondering if bagged pine shavings were OK for bedding. Since I have had a doe with a cough. Was wondering?


Don't use shaving for kidding - stick to straw or old hay. The shavings stick to the baby and can block their nose, mouth, and they make it harder for Mom to clean the babie(s).


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

We use pine shavings. So much easier to clean out than straw. And since we switched to shavings the stalls and barn aren't as wet! It soaks up a lot better. In the winter we just let the wasted hay pile up over top of the shavings to keep the barn a little warmer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use pine shavings too  I use loose hay in the winter if it gets extra chilly.. But if they are doing ok and aren't cold I use just shavings as long as I can.. I hate cleaning hay and straw! Plus straw is $10.99 a bale right now.. I can't afford that all the time! I buy some to use in my kidding stalls to keep every thing as clean as I can for mom and baby and extra toasty for the kids


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

What do you do with all your wasted hay when you muck your goat barn- I just hate that stinky stuff-Ive been just turning it under ground when I clean it out to "kill" the stinky!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I throw mine on the compost like in the woods... I clean loose hay out of the inside every day... So it's rarely wet an icky..


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

I've been worried about using the shavings. I didn't know if they would eat it
And I didn't want my goats to get sick. 
Do they eat it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My guys will nibble on any fresh bedding I put down.. But not enough to do anything to them.. And they eat bark off trees and eat little twigs so I don't see much of a difference... :shrug:


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Thank you that makes me feel better 
I've also heard that using pine shavings can attract bugs and cedar shavings won't


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I get flies in the summer.. But other then that I do t find I have any more bugs then before I had goats... And I have always used the shavings and we have never had to deal with live or mites on the goats..


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

What state are you in? I'm in south east Texas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in New Hampshire.. Guess there is a bit of a difference there huh? :laugh:


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

as BIG as Texas


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

I want to try the pine 

I know a lumber place where I can get the pine pretty cheep but my hubby doesn't want to chance the bugs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol!

What type of bugs?? I just get it at my feed store compressed into paper or plastic bags..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think using the shavings would avoid bugs cause it will absorb urine. 
I never even herd of attracting bugs when using shavings.
Been using shavings forever for different animals and never saw a increase in the bug population


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

I don't know but I'll ask around 

I would rather ask first before trying and end up with something


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I think using the shavings would avoid bugs cause it will absorb urine.
> I never even herd of attracting bugs when using shavings.
> Been using shavings forever for different animals and never saw a increase in the bug population


maybe, just maybe it's my husband not wanting me to spend more $$$ on the goats


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I've always used pine shavings, winter time I use it as the base and let used hay pile up for warmth. I live on the shore and winters are cold and extremely windy. Clean out in the spring. I tried straw years ago and it was harder to clean up. Shavings I can use a shovel. It absorbs the urine where straw just stays wet. Don't use cedar shavings. I've had as thick as a foot before. Super warm for them.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone's goats try to eat the straw?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

wildegoats23 said:


> Does anyone's goats try to eat the straw?


Yep  lol it's not gonna hurt them any though


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Justice-Kidds said:


> maybe, just maybe it's my husband not wanting me to spend more $$$ on the goats


I hear ya


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

The straw/hay/shavings we muck out of the goats area, and the chicken coop, we place across the street in a huge pile. (We live on a dead end road) We put a free posting on Craigslist for the compost pile, they load themselves. Some we will use for our own compost, but the majority goes for free!


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

7blessings said:


> The straw/hay/shavings we muck out of the goats area, and the chicken coop, we place across the street in a huge pile. (We live on a dead end road) We put a free posting on Craigslist for the compost pile, they load themselves. Some we will use for our own compost, but the majority goes for free!


Good deal there


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Rusty said:


> What do you do with all your wasted hay when you muck your goat barn- I just hate that stinky stuff-Ive been just turning it under ground when I clean it out to "kill" the stinky!


I dump it on the manure pile, and it gets spread on the fields in spring.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The only thing I would be hesitant to try are the pellets that "blow up" when wet ( I think ) . I would be afraid those would be harmful for goats . But honestly I haven't used them , so I can't say for sure.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pine shaving are okay, don't use cedar though. I prefer straw, even though it's harder to clean.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> The only thing I would be hesitant to try are the pellets that "blow up" when wet ( I think ) . I would be afraid those would be harmful for goats . But honestly I haven't used them , so I can't say for sure.


I LOVED those when I was working with the horses! They are much easier to clean then the shavings when it comes to the horses.. I was faster with that.. BUT I agree with the goats.. I Can see multiple things in my head lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We've used wood stove pellets before. At our old place, we lived in a super wet area. (SW WA) That was the cheapest option that would absorb moisture and prevent hoof rot in the goats and horses. It worked quite well.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I LOVED those when I was working with the horses! They are much easier to clean then the shavings when it comes to the horses.. I was faster with that.. BUT I agree with the goats.. I Can see multiple things in my head lol!


Yeah they're such a breeze to clean! Our goats did fine with them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have never seen them used , those came out way after I had my horse , lol. Gosh I feel old !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> We've used wood stove pellets before. At our old place, we lived in a super wet area. (SW WA) That was the cheapest option that would absorb moisture and prevent hoof rot in the goats and horses. It worked quite well.


Hmm.. I will have to look and see if I can get the damaged bags cheaper from my feed store.. I think they would be nice under the straw... :chin: they are great cause they absorb soo much! I was just worried about the pellet part.. And that it could be pretty dusty.. But would be nice under the straw


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah they're such a breeze to clean! Our goats did fine with them.


They are! I was good at the shavings.. Then nearly the whole barn switched to those.. So when I got to the one or two shavings stalls I was soo slow lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I have never seen them used , those came out way after I had my horse , lol. Gosh I feel old !


lol! They were a brand new thing when I started working at the barn near my house... About 5-6/7 years ago


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hmm.. I will have to look and see if I can get the damaged bags cheaper from my feed store.. I think they would be nice under the straw... :chin: they are great cause they absorb soo much! I was just worried about the pellet part.. And that it could be pretty dusty.. But would be nice under the straw


Sometimes they were kinda dusty but if you are putting them under straw I don't see why a little dust would be a problem. We just used solely those in the goats' stall. I want to say that they did cough every once in a while when we used them, but it seems like they all have a little cough or sneeze every once in a while like us.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Next time I go into the feed store I'll talk to them


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the pellets (shavings) all the time. I put that on the ground first and then put old hay or regular shavings on top.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

Had a person tell me to put the fine shavings down first, then the flake as the fine absorb better. As far as straw down over the top, I have been feeding organic wheat straw which is much preferred, and the waste from that covers the floor before very long.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Pine shaving are okay, don't use cedar though. I prefer straw, even though it's harder to clean.


Why not cedar shavings?


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes I would like to know why not Cedar shavings? I was told by some old chicken ranchers to use cedar shavings cause they repel mites of all kinds as well as louse of all kind. So I use that with my chickens and was going to use it for the same reasons for my goats figured it would help keep the bad creepy crawlys away from them. I get them for just a dollar more then pine shavings and was worth the extra cost for prevention purposes. So I really would like to know what the Cons are for using it with the goats.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was told that cedar shavings causes health problems, respiratory problems in al smaller livestock. Once I heard that I've never considered it.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Based on the studies that implicate the compounds from cedar in allergic and respiratory diseases as well as the impact on liver enzymes, it seems it may well be prudent to avoid cedar shavings as bedding or litter, especially since alternatives are available.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

My property is bordered by 40 or 50 large cedar trees. It would be easy for me to use, but when the goats are out wandering the property they go right to the cedar trees and try and eat them. I've had to trimester them all so they can't reach them. It tends to give them an upset belly and I know if I ever put it down as bedding they would definitely eat it. The pine for some reason they never touch.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Trim them


----------



## mcsage (Jun 21, 2013)

We use pine shavings, a good heaping of e (baking soda), and we cover that with straw. The shavings absorb the moisture, the baking soda helps neutralize the ammonia, and the straw provides a dry bedding.


----------



## goattgoat (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there any reason not to use pine straw (as in the fallen pine needles). My goats prefer that over straw or fallen hay.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The only reason I can think of is that if they came off of Ponderosa Pine trees they contain turpentine and can cause your pregnant goats to abort if eaten.


----------



## goattgoat (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm in South Georgia and we have southern pine trees everywhere. The goats seem to choose to sit on the straw bed under the trees naturally. And it's free and abundant!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The cedar shavings, from what I have heard, can cause respiratory issues in livestock. Pine is okay though.


----------

